# VW Atlas keeps changing the name of my iPhone



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

seriously i want to drive the atlas into a wall.. it is so bloody angering and ridiculous that every time i connect my iPhone or wife's
the vw bluetooth / CarPlay renames our iPhone names to iPhone.. why why why.. i have to keep going back into my iPhone after and then general about and change the name each and everytime..


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> seriously i want to drive the atlas into a wall.. it is so bloody angering and ridiculous that every time i connect my iPhone or wife's
> the vw bluetooth / CarPlay renames our iPhone names to iPhone.. why why why.. i have to keep going back into my iPhone after and then general about and change the name each and everytime..


"seriously i want to drive the atlas into a wall"

Seriously! I think you should see a doctor....There are more things to worry about than an iPhone.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

How, exactly, have you determined this has anything to do with the Atlas? Facts?


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ours don’t get renamed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Get a Samsung, they work.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

#iPhoneNamesMatter


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

curious what you named your Iphone???


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> curious what you named your Iphone???


normally i name our phones "[myname]model"

but the vw ****ty as system remains all of our phones to iPhone


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> normally i name our phones "[myname]model"
> 
> but the vw ****ty as system remains all of our phones to iPhone


It isn't the vehicle that is doing this.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Are you sure this isn’t a fault in CarPlay? It would surprise me if Apple allowed the name of the phone to be changed by a 3rd party device


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

prettygood said:


> Are you sure this isn’t a fault in CarPlay? It would surprise me if Apple allowed the name of the phone to be changed by a 3rd party device


nope it is the vw system that does it..


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> nope it is the vw system that does it..


Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

We have 2 iPhones, each with own unique name, neither gets renamed......................


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

